# String als Nullstring initialisieren



## Alphatronix (10. Jun 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mein Projekt neigt sich dem Ende. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch:

Ich möchte einen String name als Nullstring gleich von Anfang initialisieren.

Naja, Nullstring trifft die Sache vielleicht nicht korrekt, sondern eher "  ".

Sprich, der String soll kein Zeichen besitzen, jedoch auch nicht als "null" initialisiert werden.


Geht sowas?

Danke nochmal )


----------



## byte (10. Jun 2006)

```
String s = "";
```


----------



## Alphatronix (10. Jun 2006)

Tja, anscheinend funktioniert diese Zuordnung nur immer mit einem String.

Habe die ganze Zeit versucht mehrere Strings aufeinmal so zuzuordnen.... da hat es nicht geklappt.

Danke für Deine Antwort....Problem gelöst.  :lol:


----------

